# Multiple damage types / Soak



## Firelord (Sep 23, 2017)

Does a slashing/ sonic (by enchantment) weapon strike bypass armour soak or just resistance soak
Does it bypass natural soak


----------



## Morrus (Sep 23, 2017)

SOAK is just SOAK, whatever its source. If SOAK from a particular effect or object does not apply to a damage type (such as some armours) then it says so specifically.


----------

